# Fancy yourself a climber? Here's something for you..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes


This event, coming next weekend out of Maupin, Oregon is a good test of your climbing. It is fairly low-key, competition-wise and this year is running same weekend as the Cherry Blossom Stage Race. The courses (check the website) are tough. Traffic is very light, scenery is spectacular. Doing these races to your own satisfaction is quite an acomplishment. George and Terri, the organizers, put on a good event and the townsfolk of Maupin support the event. Come on over to the "Dry Side" for a few days of fun..Accomodations might be slim in Maupin, but in the Gorge (40mins from Maupin) there are plenty of beds and interesting resturants. 
I have no affiliation with this event other than as a repeat competator who likes the races..
Don Hanson


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish that I could go to this


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I survived the weekend and had lots of fun. Saturday it was very windy, making for some interesting downhills in the morning TT. Once we turned onto the Deschutes River Road and started south along the river into Maupin the gusts were 'discouraging?' 

Sunday was calm and prefect conditions. My time on the long out and back course was slowed some by one of my aerobars coming off part way up...Me, no allen wrench so I had to stop and pound it back in three times during my TT...and I did hold back a little on the switch back descents into town.

Competators gathered in the Imperial River Company's patio after the race and everyone got a little prize of some sort...I got some fancy peppers and Endurolytes for a 3rd place..A great weekend of riding..The T-shirt is cool...a couple of deep dish TT wheels coming out of a toaster! Kinda like our legs felt Sunday after 83 weekend miles of time trialing with 6800' of climbing.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Try this.

http://www.opb.org/programs/ofg/segments/view/1728


----------

